# ISO Great Nachos



## buckytom (Feb 5, 2012)

i'm going to be making nachos for the super bowl today, so i'm in search of tnt recipes for great, loaded nachos.

how do you make your nachos? what can i add or serve with them to make them special?

tia.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 5, 2012)

I like to use either flour or corn tortillas, cut into chips and fried, drained and lightly salted. Old El Paso jap slices , no bean chili (homemade), homemade cheese sauce and grated cheddar.

Sides: crema or sour cream, homemade pico, homemade guac and a variety of hot sauce offerings from mild to death!


----------



## DebLynn (Feb 5, 2012)

This is gonna' be a good tread. Can't wait to read the suggestions.

I too like making the chips out of small flour tortillas cut into quarters and deep fried. They make a heartier thicker chip that doesn't crumble or get as soggy after it sits.

I like them topped with chili, black beans, finely shredded lettuce and lots of queso fresco.


----------



## GLC (Feb 5, 2012)

A very thick chili/carne asada or, even better, thinly sliced fajitas, perhaps half with chicken fajitas, half with beef. Cheese melted on top of that layer. Let them finished them from salsa, pico de gallo, diced onion, diced green onion tops, finely diced fresh jalapenos (I order those on the side with every Mexican meal), quacamole, fresh diced tomatoes, limes to squeeze juice (very good on fajitas, especially chicken). I also serve mine with an oppressively heavily mesquite smoke Mexican salt I can get here. 

And remember, the nachos ain't loaded if you can eat them without getting any on you.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks for the ideas craig, deb, and glc.

i'm going to have to try the home fried tortilla wedges. i love fresh chips.

we ended up topping baked tortilla chips with refried beans, black beans, jalaeno jack andcheddar cheeses baking it, then topping it with chopped prosciutto (i had some leftover that was drying out) tomatoes, green onions, pickled jalapenos, sour cream, and guacamole.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 6, 2012)

Wish I had saw this, Buck. Sounds like you had a good end result, and I hope to god you were pulling for Big Blue! I would still love ya if you didn't though.


I have done "Nachos" a plenty, and one problem is the amount of naked ships that seem to always end up in the middle. . .so, takes a lOT more time, but end up doing single bite nachos, more like a amuse gal size tostada.

Corn chip(or fried Flour tortilla round)
 -Smear of chipotle laced black bean puree
 -Pulled smoked duck9 or left over confit, or even just a slice of cooked, medium rare duck breast
 -Some Cotija cheese 
BROIL Off untl the cheese is slightly melted/soft
 -top with a paper thin slice of jalapeno 
 -squeeze of lime juice

For those not into jalapeno, sub green onion, or cilantro.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 6, 2012)

man, that sounds good, tatt. smoked duck must be awesome.

there's a restaurant that we go to during the summer (i can't recall which though) that does the individual loaded nacho thing. each one is a little tasty work of art. you don't get a big serving in a pile, but you don't need that many as each bite is filling.

tonight, ours ended up being kind of a lump of toppings over a bed of chips. next time i'm going to spread the chips and toppings in thinner layers.


lol, and of course i was cheering the giants on. i had my giants t-shirt and giants pajama pants on, and my little guy had his j.p.p t-shirt on for the game.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 6, 2012)

buckytom said:


> man, that sounds good, tatt. smoked duck must be awesome.
> 
> there's a restaurant that we go to during the summer (i can't recall which though) that does the individual loaded nacho thing. each one is a little tasty work of art. you don't get a big serving in a pile, but you don't need that many as each bite is filling.
> 
> ...




Awesome!!!

I wish more people stateside followed/liked/understood Rugby. . . Every time I cheer for the NZ All Blacks, or post something on the facebook, people think I am being racist 

I have always had a problem with the pile 'o nacho approach, because even if it is built in layers, and then thrown in the oven, you end up with burn't ends(and those are tasty too), but then it acts like a culinary super glue, and you can't just grab one!

the duck is pretty amazing, not going to lie. And, it's not often I cook at home, but I do these at the house when ever I have been doing them for an event. The same filling is also amazing for spring-rolls/fu-fu lumpia!


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Feb 6, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> I wish more people stateside followed/liked/understood Rugby. . . Every time I cheer for the NZ All Blacks, or post something on the facebook, people think I am being racist



TATTRAT, I'm a rugby fan, but I'm afraid to say I'm more on the Bokke side... And this is the best period of the year, with the 6N up and running (even if Italy will probably get crushed as usual)


----------



## GLC (Feb 6, 2012)

My stepson plays and will be in Georgia (US) next month to see if he plays on a U.S. Air Force team in the Armed Forces Championship. He played for the Air Force Academy and is now playing on active duty.


----------

